# Grayson, Rollo & Clover



## Mike Kemble

Shipyard alongside Cammell Lairs on the Mersey. David King, aged 72, - well here is his email to me, see for yourself:




> I am looking for any information about the above ship repair yard in which I served my apprenticeship from 1953 onwards.





> The yard was at Woodside along side the ferry and the railway station. It had 6 dry docks when I worked there, these have given way to a modern block of flats. I am now aged 72 and I would like to try put my memories and recollection down along side factual details. I have placed request for information on various forums, Birkenhead Archives and the Maritime Museum, but up now without any success.Can you help? Regards David King




I found a couple of links in google for him, but does anyone have any images?


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Mike Kemble said:


> Shipyard alongside Cammell Lairs on the Mersey. David King, aged 72, - well here is his email to me, see for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a couple of links in google for him, but does anyone have any images?




Mike, 
I worked in Clovers for a few weeks in the early sixties as a stager. The boss was Billy Eaton. I returned in the seventies, when the yard had been taken over by Cammell Laird, as a crane driver.
I was the designated driver for the 50 ton crane at No 1 dock, immediately adjacent to Woodside Ferry.
The yard closed in 1978, and in the early eighties, all the docks were filled in. On the site of No 1 dock, the Child Support Agency office was built. The rest of the area became flats and houses
I had taken a few photos while up the crane over the years, and these are posted in my gallery on this site.
Some are listed below, feel free to send them to David.
Regards, 
Pat

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/153709/ppuser/12939
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/153597/ppuser/12939
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/153594/ppuser/12939
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125341/ppuser/12939
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125305/ppuser/12939


----------



## Ron Stringer

Mike,

If you click on the white 'Search Forums' text (just above the time, at the upper right hand side of the page) and type in Grayson, or Grayson Rollo, or even Grayson Rollo & Clover, you will be presented with a new page with several posts on it - the results of your search.

If you click on each post in turn, and scroll down the page, you will come to one or more posts with the words that you typed in the search, printed in *bold* letters, so that you can easily pick them out. 

There are several, including posts from other members that also worked at the yard - you may know them.

Good luck


----------



## Mike Kemble

Ron Stringer said:


> Mike,
> 
> If you click on the white 'Search Forums' text (just above the time, at the upper right hand side of the page) and type in Grayson, or Grayson Rollo, or even Grayson Rollo & Clover, you will be presented with a new page with several posts on it - the results of your search.
> 
> If you click on each post in turn, and scroll down the page, you will come to one or more posts with the words that you typed in the search, printed in *bold* letters, so that you can easily pick them out.
> 
> There are several, including posts from other members that also worked at the yard - you may know them.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks, will pass it on to David. Grateful, as always for all your expertise.


----------



## Santos

Here is a book on them : *Brooks – Colin 1956 Graysons of Liverpool – a history of Grayson, Rollo and Clover Docks Ltd ISBN t3814140* which has the history of the firm, perhaps his local library could get it for him.

chris.


----------



## Mike Kemble

David has now joined up and will be reading your replies, again, my thanks.


----------



## David Hambley

*Dave King*



Mike Kemble said:


> Shipyard alongside Cammell Lairs on the Mersey. David King, aged 72, - well here is his email to me, see for yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a couple of links in google for him, but does anyone have any images?




Hello Mike
I am a new member and unable to get around this site very well. I wonder if you can help me to get information how to contact Dave King as I think I worked with him in Graysons at That time

Regards
David Hambley


----------



## Mike Kemble

David Hambley said:


> Hello Mike
> I am a new member and unable to get around this site very well. I wonder if you can help me to get information how to contact Dave King as I think I worked with him in Graysons at That time
> 
> Regards
> David Hambley


look in the members list for him and send him a pm (Thumb)


----------



## Wirraldon

*Clover Clayton*

My Grandfather, William McCubbin, was Foreman Joiner at Clover Clayton from about 1898 to 1930. I realise there is unlikely to be anyone around now who remmembers him but amonst his papers was the attached photograph of what was then Clover Clayton taken I think in the early 1900's. It clearly shows the 6 Dry Docks with one of them showing the timbers used to keep the docked ship upright. One of the ships may be Ellerman by it's Funnel..

He was responsible for hiring the required joiners to carry out the work for the day and in the 1920's there is a letter he wrote to a Canadian friend describing the system of hiring men for the job as being entirely inappropriate. He also pointed out that there was no incentive for the men to complete a job efficiently and quickly because the quicker they finished the quicker they could be out of work.

The picture clearly shows the proximity of Birkenhead Woodside Station and the arches over its platforms and in the background is Birkenhead Town Hall and looking carefully near the station one can make out the Woodside Hotel

The reason for his Canadian friend is that he emigrated from Dumfrieshire to Canada where he was a member of the Canadian North West Mounted Police and then returned and settled in Birkenhead after marrying his Scottish born partner Jane Buchanan in winnipeg where they then settled in Mortimer Street alongside the Town Hall. His Son also William was a Master Mariner and I would be pleased to hear from anyone who has knowledge of him.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Possibly not _early _1900s since it was quite a while before aerial photography became common (its most rapid development - no pun intended - was during the Great War 1914-18).


----------



## Mike Kemble

I can also see Hamilton Square Underground station, was that there early 1900's? I was just going to say aerial photo!!!! I would say this was late 20s.

Edit: Thanks to wirraldon for letting me post this image in my birkenhead section. My annotation below the image reads:



> *In this image, off to the left would be Cammell Laird, above the yard is the A41 Chester Road, to the top right is the tower of Hamilton Square underground station. To the right of the yards is the steam railway terminal. Top centre is Hamilton Square with the tower of the Town Hall. On the dock gates can clearly be seen the word 'Clover' and the timbers shoring up the ships in the dry docks. Second from right could possibly be a Mersey ferry boat. I suspect this image is 1920's possibly nearer 1930. The crews of these ships, whilst in dock, would be 'ship paid off'. Strange thing is that, until the 1960s, not all that much changed. I would take the Ferry, daily, (1965) to the Pier Head coming in on the 21 limited stop from Moreton. (Fare 2d) I remember the railway, still in use, I vaguely recall seeing these dock gates as the Ferry left Woodside. I remember tenements opposite Cammell Laird gates.*


----------



## Pat Kennedy

If you go to this link there is a very good aerial photograph taken around 1988 of the site of Grayson Rollo and Clover docks. Only No 1 dock remains, and the infilling has been started at the head of the dock. The picture gives a good view of Birkenhead as it was twenty years ago. The Child Support Agency has been built on the site.
Regards, 
Pat

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=186346&nocache=1.


----------



## Mike Kemble

Cheers pat, can i use that one too?


----------



## Bill Davies

Pat,

I always understood Hamilton Square to be designated Grade I listed. Is that so?

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Mike Kemble said:


> Cheers pat, can i use that one too?


Mike, 
Certainly you can. It was given to me by the late Ray Woods who as deputy director of Leisure Services for Wirral Borough Council, had commissioned several aerial photos of the Birkenhead waterfront.
Regards,
Pat


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill Davies said:


> Pat,
> 
> I always understood Hamilton Square to be designated Grade I listed. Is that so?
> 
> Brgds
> 
> Bill


Bill, 
I believe that to be true.
Did you know that very recently our glorious Council announced that Birkenhead Town Hall, a beautiful building in it's own right and centrepiece of Hamilton Square is surplus to requirements and is up for sale!
This is in addition to proposing to close most of our libraries.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Santos

Ray Woods, what a gentleman and what a nice man. I knew Ray very well and worked with him and Carole his Deputy on many events, Tall Ships, North Atlantic Celebrations, Wirral Shows and many more. It was such a tragedy when he died and I still miss him. He had a great sence of humour and was very good at his job.

Chris.


----------



## Bill Davies

Pat Kennedy said:


> Bill,
> I believe that to be true.
> Did you know that very recently our glorious Council announced that Birkenhead Town Hall, a beautiful building in it's own right and centrepiece of Hamilton Square is surplus to requirements and is up for sale!
> This is in addition to proposing to close most of our libraries.
> Regards,
> Pat


Pat,

I used to frequent Earlston Road library when up for Second Mates (FG).
And the SS Peter & Pauls business.Whatever next?

Brgds

Bill


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Santos said:


> Ray Woods, what a gentleman and what a nice man. I knew Ray very well and worked with him and Carole his Deputy on many events, Tall Ships, North Atlantic Celebrations, Wirral Shows and many more. It was such a tragedy when he died and I still miss him. He had a great sence of humour and was very good at his job.
> 
> Chris.


Chris, 
Ray was a boyhood friend who I lost touch with after I was married, but met up with again when I started work for WBC about fifteen years later. He was a great guy and is still sadly missed.
Do you remember his band that used to play in the Temple Bar in Dale St? Ray was bass guitar.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Bill, 
You probably remember the Art School that was at the centre of Wallasey Central Park, a large and beautiful building. Well this council of ours, allowed it to fall into disrepair, pleading lack of funds, until finally after years of neglect and vandalism, it was burned to the ground. A shameful waste of a very good community resource.
Pat


----------



## Bill Davies

Pat,

I remember it well, as the attached (near by) rose garden was a favourite spot for the nuns to take us young ones when was in the Convent.

Brgds

Bill


----------



## nick olass

Pat Kennedy said:


> Mike,
> I worked in Clovers for a few weeks in the early sixties as a stager. The boss was Billy Eaton. I returned in the seventies, when the yard had been taken over by Cammell Laird, as a crane driver.
> I was the designated driver for the 50 ton crane at No 1 dock, immediately adjacent to Woodside Ferry.
> The yard closed in 1978, and in the early eighties, all the docks were filled in. On the site of No 1 dock, the Child Support Agency office was built. The rest of the area became flats and houses
> I had taken a few photos while up the crane over the years, and these are posted in my gallery on this site.
> Some are listed below, feel free to send them to David.
> Regards,
> Pat
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/153709/ppuser/12939
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/153597/ppuser/12939
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/153594/ppuser/12939
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125341/ppuser/12939
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/125305/ppuser/12939


Pat

Your photos are brilliant. 
A firm I worked for used to send plates to Rollo's to be rolled into cylinders for pressure vessels.
Pat , I am chuffed to learn that you worked on a crane at great height, this means that you would make a great look-out in the crow's nest, SEE GRACIE FIELDS NOW.

Regards Nick(Thumb)


----------



## Graeme Summerville

Hi

I'm interested in anything people can tell me about my Father's working life in Grayson Rollo and Glover Docks (that's what I knew it as!). Danny Summerville worked there from just before the war until it was taken over by Cammell Laird. He was finally made redundant in 1971. I would love to make contact with anyone who might have known him.

I spent many happy hours in and around the docks, especially when Dad was working evenings. If anybody remember's Danny's son, well that was me!

Many thanks
Graeme Summerville


----------



## Mike Kemble

Pat Kennedy said:


> Bill,
> You probably remember the Art School that was at the centre of Wallasey Central Park, a large and beautiful building. Well this council of ours, allowed it to fall into disrepair, pleading lack of funds, until finally after years of neglect and vandalism, it was burned to the ground. A shameful waste of a very good community resource.
> Pat


One of the reasons I left Birkenhead in 1981. The place was visibly deteriorating daily with a left wing council in charge, in those days comprised of Mil Ten commies.


----------



## Mike Kemble

This show G,R & C at the base of the image, date not known


----------



## neilnma

Pat Kennedy said:


> If you go to this link there is a very good aerial photograph taken around 1988 of the site of Grayson Rollo and Clover docks. Only No 1 dock remains, and the infilling has been started at the head of the dock. The picture gives a good view of Birkenhead as it was twenty years ago. The Child Support Agency has been built on the site.
> Regards,
> Pat
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=186346&nocache=1.


This brings things back! I worked, in 1959, on the enlarging of the no. 1 dock. I was working for the consulting engineers, Sir Alexander Gibb and Partners. The most notable occurance happened when the Mamoth floating crane was brought in to remove the old dock gate. It failed to reach the gate because the crane had been modified shortly after the war and nobody had thought to record that twelve feet had been taken off its reach. Red faces all round!(MAD)


----------



## DavidArtShed

*Grayson Rollo & Clover*

Around the time that William McCubbin was working at GR&C, my grandfather, Hugh Roberts was also there. I believe he was a plumber. It may be optimistic to ask does anyone know anything about him? Where can I see records of employees in the early part of the 1900s?

David






Wirraldon said:


> My Grandfather, William McCubbin, was Foreman Joiner at Clover Clayton from about 1898 to 1930. I realise there is unlikely to be anyone around now who remmembers him but amonst his papers was the attached photograph of what was then Clover Clayton taken I think in the early 1900's. It clearly shows the 6 Dry Docks with one of them showing the timbers used to keep the docked ship upright. One of the ships may be Ellerman by it's Funnel..
> 
> He was responsible for hiring the required joiners to carry out the work for the day and in the 1920's there is a letter he wrote to a Canadian friend describing the system of hiring men for the job as being entirely inappropriate. He also pointed out that there was no incentive for the men to complete a job efficiently and quickly because the quicker they finished the quicker they could be out of work.
> 
> The picture clearly shows the proximity of Birkenhead Woodside Station and the arches over its platforms and in the background is Birkenhead Town Hall and looking carefully near the station one can make out the Woodside Hotel
> 
> The reason for his Canadian friend is that he emigrated from Dumfrieshire to Canada where he was a member of the Canadian North West Mounted Police and then returned and settled in Birkenhead after marrying his Scottish born partner Jane Buchanan in winnipeg where they then settled in Mortimer Street alongside the Town Hall. His Son also William was a Master Mariner and I would be pleased to hear from anyone who has knowledge of him.


----------



## freelancewriter

Hi everybody, I am a writer living in New Zealand (Southampton born and bred ). I'm writing a true story about a young man who lived in Birkenhead and worked at Grayson, Rollo & Clover during Jan 1942- Dec 1945 as a labourer. He eventually ended up here in NZ, sadly he was hanged for murder in 1955. I am hoping that someone would be able to tell me what it was like to work there during that time. As he was a labourer, what would he have been given to do? Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Mike Kemble

Hi freelancer. I belong to a local group on Birkenhead in facebook and have copied your message into there, to see if we can draw any info. I also have a couple of pics of GR&C on my birkenhead page on Wirral History. you can pinch them if you want?


----------



## freelancewriter

Thanks Mike for doing that Much appreciated


----------



## Pat Kennedy

freelancewriter said:


> Hi everybody, I am a writer living in New Zealand (Southampton born and bred ). I'm writing a true story about a young man who lived in Birkenhead and worked at Grayson, Rollo & Clover during Jan 1942- Dec 1945 as a labourer. He eventually ended up here in NZ, sadly he was hanged for murder in 1955. I am hoping that someone would be able to tell me what it was like to work there during that time. As he was a labourer, what would he have been given to do? Any help would be great. Thanks


Freelancer, 
I worked in Grayson Rollo and Clovers yard for a short while between ships in the early 1960s, and I imagine the working practices and conditions then were much the same as in the 1940s.
Clovers, as it was known locally, was always busy with four or five ships in drydock under repair, and they would hire labourers on a half daily basis. There were general labourers who would work at cleaning and scraping ships hulls in drydock and suchlike menial jobs. Then there were trades labourers, ie men who worked with the skilled trades such as fitters, platers, shipwrights and plumbers etc.
Fitters labourers were most numerous doing all the heavy lifting down engine rooms and down in the dock doing tail end jobs. 
I worked in there as a stager, a shipyard scaffolder, classed as semi skilled and paid a couple of pound more than a labourer.
It was mainly casual work, you turned up at 07.00 in the morning and mustered inside the gate. The general foreman would emerge with a list, and choose from the assembled crowd of men. If chosen, he would give you a numbered brass tally and tell you who to report to. You might get a day's work, or a few weeks, it was dependant on the yard requirements.
It was generally hard work out in all weather, no shelter, no canteen facilities and very rudimentary washing and toilet facilities.

Hope this helps, 
Best Regards, 
Pat


----------



## freelancewriter

Hi Pat, that's excellent, thank you. Do you know what a labourer would be paid in the 40s? a rough guess? Where the hours long? This all helps so thanks, Kerin


----------



## Pat Kennedy

freelancewriter said:


> Hi Pat, that's excellent, thank you. Do you know what a labourer would be paid in the 40s? a rough guess? Where the hours long? This all helps so thanks, Kerin


Kerin, 
In my time at Clovers, the day started at 07.30 and finished at 17.00 with one hour for lunch.If you were late in the morning, even by half a minute, you were locked out until 08.00 and lost half an hour pay.
It was a 51 hour week in those days, we worked Saturday mornings. Up until 1960, I believe Saturday afternoons were worked as well, making it a 55 hour week, plus overtime, usually about six or eight hours per week.
The pay for a labourer was not good, I earned about £10.00 per week as a stager, and that included six hours or so overtime pay, so a labourer in the 1940s would be lucky to earn £4.00 or £5.00 per week.
The attached photo shows the yard c1960. The large crane alongside #1 drydock became 'mine' about 15 years later! 
Regards
Pat


----------



## MWD

Grayson Rollo & Clover, that brings back memories. I did the guarantee dry-docking of Hadley’s new tanker Clymene there in 1962?
My first ship as second engineer. I remember unlike my previous company, she was rigged up with shore power and we lived comfortably on board, used shore toilets though! 
I came up from Bournemouth West on the Pines Express, on the long gone Somerset and Dorset single line to Bath. As mentioned the station was very close to the yard. Quite a long journey and very few passengers, I was just about the only person in the dining car for most of the journey.
I have an 8mm colour cine film on CD which has a fairly close shot of a couple of workers in the dock bottom. Problem is I have no idea how to upload it to the site. Perhaps someone can post some guidance. 
MWD.


----------



## freelancewriter

Thanks, guys, all helps. More the merrier  Kerin


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Pat Kennedy.
My mother's (much younger) brother was a Bill Eaton who used to work on the
floating crane (Mammoth?) when I first went to sea in 1955.
Could this be the same Billy Eaton that you refer to?
Pat Baker.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Peter (Pat) Baker said:


> Pat Kennedy.
> My mother's (much younger) brother was a Bill Eaton who used to work on the
> floating crane (Mammoth?) when I first went to sea in 1955.
> Could this be the same Billy Eaton that you refer to?
> Pat Baker.


Could be I suppose, but thinking about it, I doubt it.
This Billy Eaton was the general foreman in Clovers in 1960, aged about 55 and I would suppose that he had been in that job for many years.
Billy would hire all the unskilled and semi skilled workers in the yard. Every morning there would be a muster inside the gate, and Billy would come out of his office and pick out those men he knew. After these had gone to work, he would go back in his office for a few minutes, then emerge once again and commence choosing any additional men that were required. His method was this; He would pull out a packet of cigarettes, put one in his mouth, then enquire if anyone had a match.
Those in the know would offer Billy a box of matches, containing half a crown. Those men would then get a job, and Billy would retire to his office a couple of pounds richer.
Despite this graft, Billy Eaton was held in high regard by all who knew him
Pat(Smoke)


----------



## Malky Glaister

In the mid fifties, after a very tedious( for me as a5 year old) Saturday morning shopping in a crowded Grange Road and market my parents and I would sometimes go to the refreshment rooms on Woodside Station.
My Father,a railway enthusiast, would take me to the platform end and standing on a platform trolley I could see Grayson and Rollos yard which seemed to be full of ships! Kindling my interest in both transport forms.I was later to become a Chief on steam tankers!
Sadly both parents, the station and the shipyard are all memories now, as too, the sea going career.

Thanks for the nostalgia gents!

regards

Malky


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

Pat Kennedy,

thanks for your most well detailed reply.
The guy you knew was definitely not my Uncle.
They must have been roughly the same age,
but that is the only likeness.
Cheers Pat.
All the very best to you and yours.
Pat Baker


----------



## tamlar

Pat Kennedy said:


> If you go to this link there is a very good aerial photograph taken around 1988 of the site of Grayson Rollo and Clover docks. Only No 1 dock remains, and the infilling has been started at the head of the dock. The picture gives a good view of Birkenhead as it was twenty years ago. The Child Support Agency has been built on the site.
> Regards,
> Pat
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=186346&nocache=1.


Pat these are fantastic photos it brings back so many memories thanks


----------



## tamlar

Hi Dave
Do you remember me Phil Peters son of Leo, you where my chargehand, one of the best, it would be good to here from you, please reply.
Ps Im in touch with Bobby Boyd and Harry Vaughan


----------



## mikehoward

Does anybody remember or possibly have a photograph of the biggest ship they ever docked in Grayson's No 1 dock? I think it was either 1965 or 1966 when a tanker 950 feet long was put in the 915 ft long dock. The stern was overhanging the dock gate and the bow was overhanging the road in front of the dock. I was a Ship's Draughtsman next door at Cammell Lairds at the time. I've searched the internet but cannot find any trace of this momentus event.


----------



## Axel Niestle

*U 875 at Messrs. Grayson, Rollo & Clover*

Dear all, 

in August/September 1945 the German U-boat U 875 was docked at the Grayson, Rollo & Clover for several weeks to remove cargo previously destined for Japan from its keel compartment. Attached photograph is showing the boat in drydock. Much to my regret I have been unable to identify the exact drydock. If anyone can assist me, please, your advice would be very welcome. 

Likewise, it would be very interesting to know if any other photographs showing U 875 or its sistership U 874, which visited the place some weeks later for the same purpose, are in existance and what has happened to the valuable cargo afterwards. Any help is very much appreciated. 

Regards

Axel Niestlé


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Axel Niestle said:


> Dear all,
> 
> in August/September 1945 the German U-boat U 875 was docked at the Grayson, Rollo & Clover for several weeks to remove cargo previously destined for Japan from its keel compartment. Attached photograph is showing the boat in drydock. Much to my regret I have been unable to identify the exact drydock. If anyone can assist me, please, your advice would be very welcome.
> 
> Likewise, it would be very interesting to know if any other photographs showing U 875 or its sistership U 874, which visited the place some weeks later for the same purpose, are in existance and what has happened to the valuable cargo afterwards. Any help is very much appreciated.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Axel Niestlé


Axel, 
I think this was Number 2 Dock. The drydocks were numbered from North to South.#1 dock the largest dock, on the right in the attached photo, so #2 is the next one to it. with a tug in it. You can see the steam crane on the North wall of the dock in your photo.


----------



## Axel Niestle

Pat

Thanks for your quick reply. Very much appreciated. I had favoured #3 dock. However, I have no idea about the dock dimensions and whether a 87.6 m long vessel may fit into #2 or #3 dock. Maybe someone can help in this respect. 

Best wishes

Axel


----------



## Supergoods

mikehoward said:


> Does anybody remember or possibly have a photograph of the biggest ship they ever docked in Grayson's No 1 dock? I think it was either 1965 or 1966 when a tanker 950 feet long was put in the 915 ft long dock. The stern was overhanging the dock gate and the bow was overhanging the road in front of the dock. I was a Ship's Draughtsman next door at Cammell Lairds at the time. I've searched the internet but cannot find any trace of this momentus event.


 I passed it every day while I was studying for Mates exam, I seem to remember it was a Shell tanker but I can't remember the name

Ian


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Supergoods said:


> I passed it every day while I was studying for Mates exam, I seem to remember it was a Shell tanker but I can't remember the name
> 
> Ian


Ian, 
To the best of my knowledge, the biggest ship they ever put in Clover's #1 dock, was the Lairds built. 73.000 ton Shell Tanker Sepia. She had to go into Clovers to have the launch gear removed because she was too big for any of Lairds drydocks at the time. 
However, this was in 1971/2 which doesn't fit your dates.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## Supergoods

Pat, it was the Sepia, I remember the twin funnels and the traditional tanker split accommodation with the light coloured hull
The building date was 1961, however it would have been late 1962 before I would have seen her, much less chance in 1971 as I was mainly based at Tilbury OCL terminal at that time.

Ian


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Supergoods said:


> Pat, it was the Sepia, I remember the twin funnels and the traditional tanker split accommodation with the light coloured hull
> The building date was 1961, however it would have been late 1962 before I would have seen her, much less chance in 1971 as I was mainly based at Tilbury OCL terminal at that time.
> 
> Ian


Ian, 
Yes my typo there it was 61/62 not 71/72. I apologise for that.
Regards, 
Pat(Jester)


----------



## mikehoward

*Biggest Ship In G, R & C Dock*

Sorry Guys, but it was not Sepia. She had long gone as my first job as an apprentice draughtsman was to measure the base pads at the lower end of the tank sounding pipes. The ship in question was a BP tanker with all accommodation aft. 

She might have been British Ensign, built at Vickers, who only has floating docks not nearly big enough for her.

On one of the River Mersey 'nostalgia films, I caught a fleeting glimpse of her but the shot is too short to read her name..


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I remember The Vickers built British Admiral coming to drydock in Birkenhead to have the launch gear removed because Barrow had no dock big enough, but she went into Lairds #5 dock as I recall.
Pat


----------



## Supergoods

So it must have been 2nd Mates in late 62 or early 63.
I used to take the Crosville 119 bus to Heswall.
Ian


----------



## mmatthej1

Years later, some more information about the U-boats docked at GR&C in 1945:

The two Type IXD2 long range ocean-going U-Boats, U 874 and U 875, were being used to transport essential war materials from Germany to Japan in the later stages of the war. U 874 had surrendered in Horten, Norway on 9 May, and been moved to Lisahally where it arrived on 30 May, and U 875 had surrendered in Bergen, Norway on 9 May, and been moved to Lisahally where it arrived on 6 June. 

However, it was soon realised that both these U-Boats were carrying cargo in their keels, and they were therefore transferred to Birkenhead for this to be removed in a dry dock. U 875 was the first to move, leaving Lisahally on 25 August with a joint Royal Navy and German crew, and then spending three weeks in dock at the Grayson, Rollo and Clover (GR&C) shipyard, where its cargo of optical lenses, mercury and iron were unloaded before it was returned to Lisahally in mid-September. It was followed by U 874 in late September, again with a mixed Royal Navy and German crew, which was also docked in the CR&C shipyard, and from which optical lenses, mercury and zinc were unloaded. U 874 then returned to Lisahally in early October".


----------

